# Italy Blog



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

When researching information for our trip to Italy this year I read several blogs on here which I found useful, as well as entertaining.

We are planning to be away until the end of June so still have some way to go. We left home on Monday March 23rd and I have been keeping a blog of our travels. It seems only fair to give others the chance to have a look if they are planning a trip to Italy. I can't guarantee it will be of any help but may make someone smile.

If anyone wants to have a look at the blog it is at the following site:

www.chrisandpaulitaly2015.wordpress.com


----------

